# 'Nundies' by Miss Oops: wave goodbye to visible panty lines



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

So, tell us: visible panty lines. How much of an issue are they _really_? And what lengths would you go to in order to eliminate them? Most of you weren't that impressed with the C-String, but what about these 'Nundies' by Miss Oops? They're disposable "pantyless" which adhere to the inside seam of your pants, allowing you to go commando without any, um, _chaffing_, and other unpleasantness. Clearly, then, they wouldn't be much use for skirts or dresses, but would you wear them under pants or jeans? Or will you be sticking to the boy shorts/thongs that seem to do the trick for us?
Source


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I think id rather stick to the boyshorts. This is just too weird


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think id rather stick to the boyshorts. This is just too weird you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 9, 2008)

No thanks! lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 9, 2008)

yeah thats weird. lol


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (May 9, 2008)

No way. I will stick to my thongs.


----------



## pinksugar (May 10, 2008)

it took me a while to realise what to do with them, but I actually think that's kind of gross. They are cute though! at least the product LOOKS nice, but I'd prefer undies, lol


----------



## niksaki (May 10, 2008)

um yeah no dont think so


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 10, 2008)

isnt that pretty much the concept of a panty-liner? just insted take one of them and stick them in your pants without underwear.


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah...No.


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2008)

Hmmm! No!!


----------



## monniej (May 12, 2008)

why are we trying not to wear panties? i don't like this trend at all!


----------



## Angels_Decay (May 12, 2008)

Weird...


----------



## love2482 (May 12, 2008)

No, thank you.


----------



## magneticheart (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it took me a while to realise what to do with them, but I actually think that's kind of gross. Me too lol I'll definatley be sticking to underwear.


----------



## Pomander_ (May 13, 2008)

Sorta defeats the purpose! I always thought that undies were to prevent chafing, but also to keep your butt and...stuff nicely contained so it doesn't go everywhere. Retro-violet's right, you might as well take a pad and stick it to the inside of your pants!


----------

